# [LE] Willoughby zoning decision appealed by pet-sales store - News-Herald.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm%3Fnewsid%3D19674548%26BRD%3D1698%26PAG%3D461%26dept_id%3D21849%26rfi%3D6&cid=0&ei=Z9ojSJj_K46I8AT48YHzBg&usg=AFrqEzcnkdPCGKJNeNhtb6BxQAMonPzxNQ">Willoughby zoning decision appealed by pet-sales store</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>News-Herald.com, OH -</font> <nobr>9 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The owners of <b>K9</b> Design filed an application for zoning appeal Tuesday in response to an April 28 notice of noncompliance and Monday's cease and desist <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

